# TOTW problem?



## dupersbailey (Oct 28, 2009)

I think my dog is having issues with TOTW(roasted fowl). I have been feeding a rotation of TOTW for at least a year. Never had any issues. Last week she got sick and had runny stools. So I fed her chicken and rice for a couple of days. She got better. Then I started back on TOTW after a couple of days she has runny stools again. Our other dog is doing fine on the same food. Anyone else had any issues or have any ideas of what might be going on?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Even though you rotate formulas, she might be developing allergies to something in that formula. It's tuff to figure out exactly what she's allergic too. She's not allergic to chicken. Maybe find a food with fewer ingredients in it or you could try a different brand. Acana praire is not that expensive and you could use it to replace the wetlands in your rotation.


----------



## dupersbailey (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a good point. I have always wanted to try Acana. It's hard for me to find around here. Way to expensive for me to ship. I've already looked into that. I thought about trying California Natural grain free.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Tried TOTW few weeks ago, Wetlands and my dog refused to eat it, after 3 days and only about 2 cups total, horrible diarhea. He has never had that reaction to any food before. I hope you find another food that works for you, Good luck


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

These are all the online companies I know of, maybe one will have affordable shipping. 

ACANA Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com

Acana | PetFoodDirect.com

www.heartypet.com - Acana


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i jsut started shane on wetlands, and his coat looks horrible...im not sure what to do at this point.

cast whyd you take down ur avitar


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i jsut started shane on wetlands, and his coat looks horrible...im not sure what to do at this point.


If TOTW isn't working, why not try acana. The grasslands and pacifica are a little pricey, but worth it if you can afford them. I don't think you can do any better, than the 3 formulas in rotation, as far as kibble goes. Try out a 15 lb. bag, so your not stuck feeding a food that's not working. I know you like the high protein foods, but I like the 30% ones;0)


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> If TOTW isn't working, why not try acana. The grasslands and pacifica are a little pricey, but worth it if you can afford them. I don't think you can do any better, than the 3 formulas in rotation, as far as kibble goes. Try out a 15 lb. bag, so your not stuck feeding a food that's not working. I know you like the high protein foods, but I like the 30% ones;0)


i dont even know if my store carries acana..but why would i use acana if icould use orijen?

also you didnt answer my avitar question  putt hat pup back


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i dont even know if my store carries acana..but why would i use acana if icould use orijen?
> 
> also you didnt answer my avitar question  putt hat pup back


Because acana is better:wink: I'm not convinced that the super high protein foods are actually good for your dog. The 30%-34% seem just right. Buy it online dude. Look above for the 3 links of online retailers that sell it. If your too lazy i'll post them again ahahahaha. They all have different shipping charges, so look for the cheapest one to where ever your from. What I do is order 3 bags at a time to reduce shipping cost. Sometimes 2 bags are cheaper. You have to mess with the shipping calculators. I recommend only buying 15 lb. bags until you figure what to feed. Plus you can rotate all 3 acana formulas;0)

I ran out of pics, yeah right ahahahahaha I'll look for a pic to put up. 


http://www.heartypet.com/m-1-acana.aspx

http://www.petfooddirect.com/search/acana

http://www.doggiefood.com/acdrydogfo.html

https://www.pethealthandnutritionce...manufacturer-for-dog-products/acana-dog-food/


----------

